# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड से संबंधित जानने योग्य बाते

## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड जीवन भर रहता है। लेकिन इसके सही से रहने पर थाइराड से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अपना जीवन स्वस्थ और सामान्य रूप से जी सकता है।
*जब थायराइड ग्रंथि में बहुत अधिक मात्रा में हार्मोन बनाने लगता है, तो शरीर, उर्जा का उपयोग उसकी मात्रा से ज्*यादा करने लगता है और इस स्थिति को हाइपर थाइराडिज़्म कहते हैं। ये बीमारी किसी भी उम्र के व्यक्ति को हो सकती है। महिलाओं में पुरुषों की तुलना में ये बीमारी पांच से आठ गुणा अधिक होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अन्य जानकारी :-

*थायराइड तितली के आकार की छोटी सी ग्रंथि होती है और निचले गर्दन के बीच में होती है। इसका काम शरीर के मेटाबोलिज्म को नियंत्रित करना होता है। मेटाबोलिज़्म को नियंत्रित करने के लिए थायराइड हार्मोन बनाता है जो शरीर के कोशिकाओं को यह बताता है कि कितनी उर्जा का उपयोग किया जाना है। 

यदि थायराइड सही तरीके से काम करता तो शरीर के मेटाबोलिज़म के कार्य करने के लिए आवश्यक हार्मोन की सही मात्रा बनी रहती है। जैसे-जैसे हार्मोन का उपयोग होता रहता है, थायराइड उसकी प्रतिस्थापना करता रहता है। थायराइड, खून की धारा में हार्मोन की मात्रा को पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को संचालित करके नियंत्रित करता है। जब मस्तिष्क के नीचे खोपड़ी के बीच में स्थित पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को यह पता चलता है कि थायराइड हार्मोन की कमी हुई है या उसकी मात्रा अधिक है तो वह अपने हार्मोन (टीएसएच) को समायोजित करता है और थायराइड को बताता है कि क्या करना है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड :-*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड से संबंधित तथ्य :-*

अक्सर प्रसव के बाद महिलाओं में दर्दरहित थाईरोडिटिस पाया जाता है। अत्यधिक आयोडिन कई औषधियों में पाया जाता है जिससे किसी-किसी में थायराइड या तो बहुत अधिक या फिर बहुत कम हार्मोन बनाने लगता है।

हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड एक ऐसी बीमारी है जिसमें दर्द हो भी सकता है या नहीं भी हो सकता है। ऐसा भी हो सकता है थाइराड में ही रखे गए हार्मोन निर्मुक्त हो जाए जिससे कुछ सप्ताह या महीनों के लिए हाइपरथारोडिज़्म की बीमारी हो जाए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ और तथ्य :-
*
हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड होने पर व्यक्ति को चिड़-चिड़ापन और अधैर्यता, मासिक-धर्म अक्सर न होना या बहुत कम होना, वजन घटना, नींद ठीक से न आना, थायराइड का बढ़ जाना,
आंख की समस्या या आंख में जलन होना, ज्*यादा गर्मी लगना जैसे लक्षण दिखाई देते है।

यदि थायराइड की बीमारी जल्दी पकड़ में आ जाए तो इसे आसानी से ठीक किया जा सकता है। वैसे आमतौर पर थायराइड की समस्*या एक बार होने पर जीवन भर रहती है। ध्यानपूर्वक इसके प्रबंधन से थाइराड से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अपना जीवन स्वस्थ और सामान्य रूप से जी सकता है।

कभी-कभी मनुष्यों में हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड के लक्षण अस्थायी रूप से भी देखे जा सकते है, जब ग्रंथि अधिक वायरल संक्रमण का शिकार होता है।  

यही कई बार आप अधिक गोलियों के सेवन के कारण भी हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड की समस्*या पैदा हो सकती है। 

हाइपरएक्टिव थायराइड के लक्षण आमतौर पर 20-40 साल की उम्र के लोगों में देखा जाता है। थायराइड चयापचय की मास्टर ग्रंथि है और अगर यह अतिरिक्त मात्रा में हार्मोन का उत्पादन करता है तो यह समझना आसान है कि कैसे यह किसी भी व्यक्ति के स्वास्थ्य को गंभीर रूप से प्रभावित कर सकता है।

----------

